# PIG HATERS.....CHECK THIS OUT



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's a couple of interesting trail cam pics that i've been meaning to post...........Before anyone points out the obvious, apparently the legs were too short....And the date on the pics is wrong.
*I'll get em back though!*


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Dang....that one really needs to go!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Claymore under the camera on a dry contact! :biggrin:


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

When I first saw the thread, I thought you were talking about Rosie O'Donnell.....


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*skinny*

Some of those porkers needed a little fattening up before the killing. They were pretty slim.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Dad gum! That alot of pigs!.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Urggg that's gotta pizz ya off! I would declare war on those pigs! Corn isnt cheap these days.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Been there, got the t-shirt...twice just last year

I ended up with legs on the feeders long enough to put the feeder box about 7-8' off the ground. 6' wasn't high enough.

Oh, and I killed the devil pig that was doing the damage. LOL And I now have a brand new night vision scope on the AR for any future feeder marauders.

Before:

























































After:


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

tickbird said:


> Some of those porkers needed a little fattening up before the killing. They were pretty slim.


Yep. That was last summer down south(very dry). Night and day difference from this summer. I shot several that were drawn up and skinny.......Seemed like most the thin ones were sows.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I think your gonna need to get some corn on your next trip.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

DANG!!! They cleaned you out quick.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

tickbird said:


> Some of those porkers needed a little fattening up before the killing. They were pretty slim.


Well, they should be fat after eating all of his corn. Time for some ba-b-que porke!!!


----------

